# Every Bike I Get From Craigs List....



## Mad Mike (Feb 19, 2009)

So this Tuesday,I'm off work,pooring rain,gotta call about a CL add....The guy had pics posted. Drove about an hour and a half. I guess i'm a sucker for punishment,but i've heard before that you gotta squeez some lemons for REAL lemonade... At $50 a pop,as a package deal,I guess I didn't do too bad....@ $50 a pop,ah well....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 19, 2009)

a lot of projects there but I think you did ok. I only see one I wouldn't have been happy about getting. well now for the decisions keep em or sell em. me I'd advise keep a few sell a few, but we all know I'd end up keeping all of them. I particularly like the straight bar Schwinn in front!


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup thats a pretty good score!


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 19, 2009)

*Every Bike I Get From Craigs List...*

Here's a Kicker....The guy OWNED a BIKE SHOP! Said he was into Trek's and 10 SPD's... What was he thinking?DOH!


----------



## sam (Feb 19, 2009)

A HEX bar !!!!


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 19, 2009)

*was that the guy in oakland?*

sounds like him


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 20, 2009)

*That's alot o pOp!*

Hmmmm Hex Tube... :o


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 20, 2009)

*good haul*

yep, nice catch.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Feb 20, 2009)

*Nice*

WOW:eek:   that is impressive!!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Feb 20, 2009)

*Craig's Deal....*

Hey All-Bear with me plz-I have to purge some stuff.I like having them all,but I just cant.So-I am going to list in the F/S section.BOTH the straight bars are gonna go,and since this is a tight group,I would like to offer them here first. Bear in mind that I'm tryin to make it reasonable for the bike's,and where I'm at,and the economy,I would like to see someone here have the first shot b-4 evil bay. Out of my deal,The hex bar is gonna stay=at least till I ride it,and the twin bar,well,I rode it today,sans the seat padding=ya,I still feel it,=seat pan only!.SO- I will post some pics,and as I do i e-bay,I'm straight up,no BS,and hopefully someone will like what they see.
Thanks-Mike


----------



## pmm (Mar 21, 2009)

*CL Score*

Hey, I realize that your post was a month ago and the likelihood that your still sitting on anything that you were going to sell is probably ZERO but something about squeezing lemons tells me no harm in asking.  So, either of those straight bars still sitting in your garage? looking for someone to take them our for a ride.  My bike is a Schwears Free Spirit from the 70s that one of the neighbors was gonna throw out on garbage day.  I ride with my dog running alongside every day for exercise (but only at night cause the bike is an embarrasment, and its purple to boot) I've been reading posts and looking at photos here and on schwinnbikes for about six months drooling over all of the fat tire "project" bikes that might, maybe, someday,  "if I didn't have so many other projects goin already" get taken out for a ride.

I bought a refurbished Phantom seat off ebay three or four months ago and its been sitting on the other side of my bed since then.  Looked like one of those bikes in your photos was missing a seat, might be some kind of a sign

Pat Mahoney
946 S Adams
Hinsdale, IL  60521
630 525 0015
pmjcmac@aol.com


----------



## pmm (Mar 21, 2009)

*CL Score*

Hey, I realize that your post was a month ago and the likelihood that your still sitting on anything that you were going to sell is probably ZERO but something about squeezing lemons tells me no harm in asking.  So, either of those straight bars still sitting in your garage? looking for someone to take them our for a ride.  My bike is a Schwears Free Spirit from the 70s that one of the neighbors was gonna throw out on garbage day.  I ride with my dog running alongside every day for exercise (but only at night cause the bike is an embarrasment, and its purple to boot) I've been reading posts and looking at photos here and on schwinnbikes for about six months drooling over all of the fat tire "project" bikes that might, maybe, someday,  "if I didn't have so many other projects goin already" get taken out for a ride.

I bought a refurbished Phantom seat off ebay three or four months ago and its been sitting on the other side of my bed since then.  Looked like one of those bikes in your photos was missing a seat, might be some kind of a sign

Pat Mahoney
946 S Adams
Hinsdale, IL  60521
630 525 0015
pmjcmac@aol.com


----------

